# Cockapoo throwback to Cocker Spaniel



## Lululeo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi! I am new to this site and am loving it so far. We got our first family puppy 6 weeks ago and we LOVE her so much. We fell in love with the furry little curley Cockapoo our friends have...but when we chose we fell in love with our pup who looks nothing like a Cockapoo! Many mistaken her for a Daschund. She is a gorgeous chocolate brown with tan markings and has wavy ears but straight fur everywhere else. She looks like a little bear. Anyone else have a Cockapoo that is more of a throwback to the Cocker? My pups parents were both F1Cockapoos. It turns out, WE LOVE HER LOOKS anyway! I'd love to see photos and as soon as I figure out how to post photos I will. Thanks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've added a link to your thread in chit chat forum... Didn't realise you had a thread in both places.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

Is your puppy by any chance a Sugar and Spice cockapoo? Is she one of Tilly's pups? The reason I ask is because we had a chocolate girl pup on hold with them but decided to go with a different puppy because we need as non shedding as possible and the little pup we had on hold named Tasha had a straight coat. Anyway the breeder delivered our puppy when making a delivery to Greensboro and I saw "Tasha" in her car and petted her and she told me that the family who got her got her because they loved their neighbors cockapoo. So just makin the connection and wondering if it is Tasha?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jaclyn I think you're right! See same thread posted under the 'Chit Chat' section. x


----------



## Lululeo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Jaclyn!
Yes! That is us and we have Tasha. We even loved her name so much that we kept it.  How funny is this? I think there are several of Linda's pups on this site. We love our girl so much. I really wanted a curly cockapoo but when I saw this girls photo I fell immediately in love. She has been a joy to our family. You can see a photo of her in the gallery. It is posted as her name. 

Which puppy did you get? Still one of Tilly's? How is it going for you? I'd love to hear from you again. Tasha's sister Tabby looked just like her. I wonder if maybe she'll be on here too. LOL!

Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies...this is a Sugar and Spice puppy as well...Tasha's "cousin". LOL She is one of Gigi and Levi's puppies from Oct. 10th. Sadie. Thor (Sadie's brother) is on this site as well...identical to Sadie! Great to connect to people with all similar experiences with Linda/Sugar and Spice Cockapoos!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sadie is the cutest and curliest little pup - a very lovely girl - you are lucky!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

SadieB said:


> Hi Ladies...this is a Sugar and Spice puppy as well...Tasha's "cousin". LOL She is one of Gigi and Levi's puppies from Oct. 10th. Sadie. Thor (Sadie's brother) is on this site as well...identical to Sadie! Great to connect to people with all similar experiences with Linda/Sugar and Spice Cockapoos!


I love this little pumpkin.. Cuteness!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That pup is so amazingly adorable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 21, 2012)

We also felt sorry for Geneva who we named Lucy. I was going wait on another curly chocolate but our poor girl was on there everyday so we finally just decided she needed to be ours. So glad we did because her temperament is so wonderful! She is so playful and sweet and smart. Now if only she'd stop stealing ornaments off the Christmas tree!!

I will post pics in the gallery too We have another cockapoo too, his name is Sammie and he is from Acura cockapoos.


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Saffy is abit like your description but she is getting more shaggy as she is 6 months now .


----------

